# gude brod finish



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

What is the shelf life on this stuff, I have some that appears to be quite old, tried it out several times but could not get the mixture to clear up. Part A is yellow, part B is clear, mix equal parts it mixes yellow, dries yellow, never clears up. I even tried adding less of Part A, but the mixture never hardened.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Never used it, but I've heard similar complaints on another rod building forum. Switch to Threadmaster Lite and be done with it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have heard of several different companies hardners yellowing as they get older. I havent been doing this long enough for it to happen to me though. It will still set and harden, but will always be the yellow color.I have personally seen some hardner that was almost beer colored once.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

The shelf life of finishes will depend
on how it is stored. Yours has probably hit its mark. Just 
buy a new one and start again. Try "Diamond Two" from
Richard at Rodology. 
I have been wrapping rod for over 20 years and really like 
this new finish. Give it a try..
Just my .02


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I just ordered some Flex coat High Build, might also get some lite.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

outfishin28 said:


> I just ordered some Flex coat High Build, might also get some lite.



That's what I use for all my rods - from surf to fly. I put a coat of color preserver on, then light (diluted) coats of the Flex coat.

Sandcrab


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

what do you use to dilute it with?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Denatured alchohol... 

Got the info from Flex Coat. They do not recommend the use of any color preserver though...

http://www.flexcoat.com/

Sandcrab


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks


----------

